# Is a 10 week old puppy to young to purchase?



## lynniethepooh (Jan 25, 2011)

There is someone who is selling puppies at ten weeks, and I was wondering if that is a clear sign that the person is a puppy mill person, or that they are just trying to sell their puppies as fast as they can.

Thanks.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I wouldn't say they are a puppy mill person, but may not be an experienced reputable breeder who abides by the AMA code of ethics, which states that all members keep their puppies until 12 weeks. Are they letting the dogs go to new homes at 10 weeks, or just being 'sold'? 

In larger breeds, 8 weeks is the common age to go to a new home but it's different for toy breeds, but not every breeder knows that.

For me, it would be the first red flag but then I would go from there and see if i could visit the breeder, see the parents, etc. If more and more red flags pop up, I would probably look elsewhere.


----------



## whiteluv (Apr 29, 2011)

oh good info for me!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

A 10 week old puppy is a little young to go to it's new home, waiting until a Maltese is 12 weeks old is the best idea. The first thing I look at when deciding on a breeder is whether or not they are actively showing their Maltese in AKC Conformation and showing them to their Championships. If they do not show their dogs in the ring, they are definitely not reputable. Not all breeders who show their dogs are reputable either, it is just a good place to start.

It is fine to "purchase" a 10 week old puppy, but not the very best idea to bring them home quite yet. They still have a lot to learn in those last two weeks from their mom & litter mates.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

Note: The following professional organizations recommend beginning socialization and training BEFORE twelve weeks and give reasons why in these articles:



The American Veterinary Society of Animal Behavior's (veterinary behaviorists) position statement on puppy socialization:


http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonli...ialization.pdf



Here's a statement which is on the Animal Behavior Resources Institute's (various veterinary behavior professionals) site:

ABRI:



One from the Association of Pet Dog Trainers. (When the link opens, scroll back to page one):

http://www.apdt.com/veterinary/asset...esser_ND06.pdf 


Lastly, one from DVM360 a site for veterinarians:

Early puppy socialization classes: risks vs. benefits - Veterinary Medicine


----------

